# Solved: google crome did not shut down correctly



## BigBuf (Jan 20, 2007)

When I open Google Chrome I get a page that says google chrome did not shut down correctly. Then I get another page. How can I fix this in windows 8?


----------



## BigBuf (Jan 20, 2007)

My guess is , nobody knows.


----------



## Crazy10 (May 12, 2012)

Do you shut down without closing Chrome properly? Does it happen in Safe Mode?


----------



## BigBuf (Jan 20, 2007)

I have shut it down every way that it can be shut down.


----------



## Kurt120443 (Nov 19, 2012)

I have the same repeated error messsage --- help!


----------



## ROSY666 (Nov 16, 2013)

if simple relaunch or re-installation of chrome should solve the problem . If this does not solve the problem , I recommend using a chrome-crashes. You can check here more. 
Thank you.


----------



## low-bow (Nov 17, 2013)

try google chrome later or restart the browser


----------



## BigBuf (Jan 20, 2007)

I deleted google chrome and downloaded it again. It seems to be working properly now.:up:


----------

